# Personalized/custom lic plate ideas?



## goatcheese (Mar 25, 2011)

Since I'm building the 67 for my dad I wanted to put a cool License Plate on it and thought of a cool one. "MTN GOAT" but, it was taken . I have "
GOAT MTN" in the system for now but can change it before I pay. I'm building it here in Colorado but will give it to my dad, who lives in Louisiana, this summer. Any of you guys got any ideas?
I tried MT.GOAT, MT GOAT, MT-GOAT and they were taken too. I can use up 7 characters, spaces, numbers (except zero"0"), letters, some punctuation symbols are allowed also.


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

Mtn gote


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Since is going to FLA, why not a southern/swamp theme? "GTRGOAT" Or "GTREATR"....who knows.....I saw one in the 80's I thought was cool and creative: "BUZNBYU"


----------



## Tambo (Aug 15, 2011)

Since the car is going to Louisiana, how about BYUGOAT?

Here's a pic of a mates Ferrari with pretty neat plates. For anyone having trouble decyphering it ... "enzo ferrari"


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Ieatz28, wldgoat, cul8ter, bayugto, goatzla, frlgoat (Feral Goat), agoat8u, mygto8u


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Blewbyu


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

LOL...thats a winner Bear


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

goatcheese said:


> since i'm building the 67 for my dad i wanted to put a cool license plate on it and thought of a cool one. "mtn goat" but, it was taken . I have "
> goat mtn" in the system for now but can change it before i pay. I'm building it here in colorado but will give it to my dad, who lives in louisiana, this summer. Any of you guys got any ideas?
> I tried mt.goat, mt goat, mt-goat and they were taken too. I can use up 7 characters, spaces, numbers (except zero"0"), letters, some punctuation symbols are allowed also.


ol goat

67 gto

6t7 gto

pont pwr

67 goat

poncho

gto pwr

400 cid

culater


----------



## goatcheese (Mar 25, 2011)

Keep them coming guys, great ones!
My favorites: 
MTN GOTE
GOATZLA
BYUGOAT
6T7GTO
(MAY SAVE BLEWBYU FOR A FUTURE PROJECT


----------



## Tambo (Aug 15, 2011)

BLEWBYU gets my vote.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Dads 67

my67gto


----------



## Chris Holabaugh (Jan 18, 2009)

I got lucky and the plat I go is F16 B. '\





I got lucky and the plate I got was F-16B. The number of one of the fast current jet fighters we use.


----------



## Texanfan392 (Jan 24, 2012)

Chris Holabaugh said:


> I got lucky and the plat I go is F16 B. '\
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who still uses F-16's?


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## frtaylor9 (Mar 19, 2012)

NO4NJNK (No Foreign Junk!)


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

We do, as drones for missile practice lol. But seriously, Top gun still has a few and we see the occasional other squadron that still trains in them. Other than that mostly foreign ...


----------



## goatcheese (Mar 25, 2011)

Going back to mvo tomorrow and checking on availability for:
1. GOATZLA
2. BAADGTO
3. MTNGOTE

Thx Guys!


----------



## goatcheese (Mar 25, 2011)

Damn.. Just thought of another good one.
"GOATVET"

Since he lost his GTO because he went to Vietnam...
What do yall think, 
"GOATVET" or "GOATZLA"?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Like GOATZLA because of the Hybrid nature of the car (and i suggested it...:lol but GOATVET is a very fitting tribute for both the car and your father...thank him for his service....:cheers

what about GIGEETO, GI-GOAT


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

gto-vet
vetsgto


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

FlambeauHO said:


> We do, as drones for missile practice lol. But seriously, Top gun still has a few and we see the occasional other squadron that still trains in them. Other than that mostly foreign ...


I think the USAF still uses them. Navy had the F-14 and F-18, Airforce has F-15s and 16s. We use F-4s as drones for target practice, and subscale drones.


----------



## 389tripower65GTO (Feb 2, 2012)

Blewbyu gets my vote for speed theme.
For GTO theme, I remember seeing one in a Pontiac publication in the 80's: Lil GTO.
Always liked that one, thinking about it for myself.


----------



## Wob (Dec 2, 2010)

I ordered mine a couple weeks back:

"SMOG LOL"


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

:rofl:....Wob GOOD ONE!!! hope you don't live in Cali


----------



## Wob (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh but do, but I do. 

Can't wait to pull up beside a Prius. I have literally had a guy yell me at from a bus stop "GAS GUZZLER!" Long live Cali.


----------



## goatcheese (Mar 25, 2011)

"SMOG LOL" is awesome! 
I ordered "GOATVET".
Really like "GOATZLA" but, felt like "GOATVET" goes with the idea of why he lost his GTO and why I'm building him a better one.
Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Goat 8 u


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

To take a phrase from "text speak" GTO OMG or OMG GTO. Or WAWAZAT


----------



## LittleMs.ChatterBox (Apr 11, 2012)

I want custom plates! 

I'd go with: 
1)EcoFNDLY 
2) HOT V8 
3) V8 MSCL 
4) NUF SAID 
5) ShsLOUD. Jk jk jk jk LOL!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

How about: GO GREEN


----------



## LittleMs.ChatterBox (Apr 11, 2012)

Ok, guys don't get upset but I don't get the goat thing? I see it on other SN as well. What does that mean. I'm sorry I'm a noob. I don't mean to upset anyone.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

LittleMs.ChatterBox said:


> Ok, guys don't get upset but I don't get the goat thing? I see it on other SN as well. What does that mean. I'm sorry I'm a noob. I don't mean to upset anyone.


http://www.gtoforum.com/f4/history-gto-goat-name-origin-tiger-theme-16850/


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Goats.....eat everything in thier path.....arty:


----------



## Bigbang (Dec 24, 2011)

How about
SCRWEPA lol


----------



## Baltimoron (Feb 19, 2012)

A couple of monht's ago, I was at the MD MVA, all ready to order blewbyu, when at the last minute I changed my mind to: 2XLR8


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Bigbang said:


> How about
> SCRWEPA lol


My Favorite, and if my state did'nt require personalized historic plates to be renewed every two years I might go for it. Historic plates in Mo. never have to be renewed  and I have'nt had to pay registration fees or get an inspection for my GTO for 14 years.

I kinda think my car makes enough of a statement on it's own too though. 

And lol at the guy at the "bus stop" yelling "gas guzzler", I'd have flipped him the bird and let him smell some M/T rubber and inhale a few Methanol fumes :shutme.


----------



## 389tripower65GTO (Feb 2, 2012)

I know this is a late entry, but my vote is for GTO VET.
I think that would be a great tribute to your Dad. Please thank
him for his service from me too.
To MsChatterBox, I'm pretty sure it's a requirement to know what
"Goat" stands for before you buy a GTO in 49 states..you must 
live in the right state!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

She lives in the Left state :lol:. I'm surprised they have'nt crushed all the cars over 25 years old there already.


----------

